# Leather and interior leaning products - what's worked for you?



## anawwwk (Mar 13, 2021)

thinking abt it further, i would hazard to guess that possibly woolite's laundry detergent formula changes less year-to-year, decade-to-decade than many other brands (who reformulate like at least once/yr) ?

(this is pure speculation w/o any supporting research even anecdotal lol)


----------

